# The Trump presidency led to one good thing...



## MrFeels (Mar 12, 2021)

It had been decades since I punched a natzi. I'm totally in those mid life crisis years, So it felt damn good to punch racist jerks again. 👊


----------



## Tony G (Apr 11, 2021)

MrFeels said:


> It had been decades since I punched a natzi. I'm totally in those mid life crisis years, So it felt damn good to punch racist jerks again. 👊


Haha i like fighting them but i yakama its my inner warrior


----------

